# cant update msi mobo bios



## mullered07 (Jul 10, 2008)

ok my mobo (MSI K9A2 CF-F Socket AM2+ 790X) is pissing me right off 

i want to update my bios to 1.7 as its only on 1.2 so i think!! go to msi website dl latest bios and bang, no its not that simple, you can only update the downloadable bios by floppy disc, i have no floppy drive/card reader or usb sticks (emulation) so i install msi live update ( a windows app that searches for and installs updated msi software/drivers and bios. yippeee)

this has to be the biggest piece of crap software ive ever installed on a system period! 
for a start the version off msi website conflicts and disables vista uac causing an immediate reboot and continues to do this until you boot into safe mode and prevent it from starting up. so i uninstall this and install the one off the mobo cd, and it tells me i must update the live update software  whatever not like im busy anyway, so update it and install new version reboot blah blah
start up the program and straight its giving me pops about 





> flash mmio deviceiocontrol error



tried running msi live monitor and it gives me a runtime error. spazzes out then closes. basically i have no freaking way to update my bios apart from using a damn dos disc 






i do not care now, i absolutely will not buy another product from msi, there software has to be some of the shittest ive used and has caused me no end of headaches today, tbh i dont even want this pos motherboard now. :shadedshu


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 10, 2008)

MSI Live update sucks. It never works. I would say go borrow a floppy from someone / rape some old computer.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 10, 2008)

usb stick is probably easier than finding a floppy lol
http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=108079.0


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 10, 2008)

maybe im just too used to using decent mobo companies who realise its not 1998 anymore and not a lot of people own floppy drives and actually make an effort to provide alternative means of updating bios' like a simple windows based gui which isnt that difficult to do as thats how most motherboard bios' are updated these days.

well msi can kiss my ass, i wont be buying anything from them in future, i couldnt even download the latest chipset drivers without the dl freezing and having to retsart it

and it cant be blamed on vista as these newer board were designed explicitly for vista (not the crappy vista ready logo), if they cant be arsed to create decent drivers and utilitys for an os they are designing for (says him with a 4850 lol)then i wont be supporting them as a company


----------



## spud107 (Jul 10, 2008)

live update uses winflash if you want to try manually, x/program files(x86)/msi/live update 3/flashuty/award/winflash.exe


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually every mobo makers software has bugs, so I mean its not like one is perfect. For Petes sake, Asus and Gigabyte both do (Ive owned both, I know). MSI makes great boards, just because software wont work, its not a knock. USB stick using HPs format Utility is your best bet and really easy to do.

Live Update is probably not fully working on Vista. I guess disabling UAC doesnt help out either.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2008)

why are you updating the BIOS anyway there older ones are better anyway thats why i'm still on 1.1 on my K9A2 platinum


----------



## barbo (Aug 30, 2008)

*msi liveupdate*

msi liveupdate works fine with xp, install xp first then update the bios and then install vista.
the msi k9a2 cf is one of the best boards i have used, it performs well with the athlon 5000 black, overclocks to 3.2ghz with no probs and the amd 790 chipset is quicker than the dated nvidia chipsets.


----------

